
SSH performance [pdf] - fanf2
http://allanjude.com/bsd/AsiaBSDCon2017_-_SSH_Performance.pdf
======
jepler
On a Debian Stretch system, Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz, 'scp'ing
files via the loopback interface, the fastest combination in the stock
openssh/opensshd is ciphers=aes128-gcm@openssh.com. The run-to-run variation
of the various macs was big enough that I can't declare a winner, but
umac-128@openssh.com and hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com came out on top in two
trials. Best rate over all trials: 976.6MB/s (= 7812Mb/s) though I don't know
whether ssh is reporting powers-of-10 MBs or powers-of-2 MiBs...

meanwhile, nc-over-loopback is is over 3400MB/s (27388Mb/s).

